
California’s Salary History Ban: Answers to Frequently Asked Questions - xivzgrev
https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/legal-and-compliance/state-and-local-updates/pages/california-salary-history-ban-questions.aspx
======
xivzgrev
This went into effect Jan 1 2018. Two important provisions applying to all
employers in California. -employers or agents cannot ask about salary history
-employers must provide a payscale for position upon reasonable request from
job applicants

I've been in the job market lately, and I've been seeing mixed reactions in
terms of the second one. Some companies willingly disclose the range, others
demur until "later in the process". My guess is that the law wasn't
sufficiently clear what payscale and reasonable request mean, so companies
aren't changing their policies en masse quite yet. Was curious what other
readers from here have been seeing.

